# Rate my B13



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

More pics later.....

For now, check out the Tsuru Headlights  

Rate it guys (1-10) 10 being best

Headlights...









Me going 130+


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks awesome bro... I give it a 10!!!!


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

What kinda paint is that? I like it alot. I am planning on getting the headlingt conversion soon too. It looks good. The only major thing that really caught my eye was the nismo banner across the windshield. Where did you get it? I want one too. 


Here's me ride.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Looks good man. Were you REALLY going 130+?? Those TE's are lookin badass! I'm not a huge fan of the Tsuru grill, but it is lookin clean. Great job!


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

looks good bro. definately a 10. atleats i hope eveyone agrees because i have had my tsuru lights sitting in my room for a month now, waiting for a friend to get off his ass and paint my shit for free. 

jr


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Where did you get the Xenon kit, and how much did she run ya?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Looks awesome, much better than my B13 base model 2DR. I'd have to give it a 9 though. I don't like white wheels but that's just my opinion. I like the look of the black handles and mirror also, to some extent. I guess it depends on the color. I don't mind the handles stock because anyone that seems them on my car, even VW owner say it's really cool looking...I'd rather show it off than hide it. I was debating the Tsuru light and grill package as well as it's different. I kind of like the stock look as it's a little more agressive...I'm still undecided but I like the Tsuru lights better. I'd get the Sunny bumper before anything. I don't have an SE-R so my current bumper is butt ugly.

This is somewhat the color I'm thinking of mine:
http://pcprospector.netfirms.com/Images/sentra_gr.jpg

It's a quick chop but it's an idea at least. Don't let the damage distract you  (my brother had an accident a while back, thankfully the car is all mine now).


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*color*

95 B13= that olive green color on ur site is sweet on this model sentra. I was thinking of a candy blue, subaru blue, or something like that for mine. what kind of rims are those? are they actually on your car now? I think you should remove ur mudflaps and lower the car 1.5 inches or so.
ttyl


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

You can check out my other colors here:

http://pcprospector.netfirms.com/gallery.shtml

Thanx for the nice comments though. That is the similar color green I was thinking...neither color in the chop's that I did is exact and the dark olive car is my mom's Sentra.

I agree, the new blue Subaru has is sweet looking. I'm still undecided on the exact color I'll be getting it painted. Either Royal/Sapphire Blue or some type of green. Since the car is green now, my engine bay wouldn't look so odd until I get a chance to paint that too if at all. A local college here has a car repair course that includes auto body repair and detailing. They have all the high end gear, bake ovens, car hoist (the one where the car can be flipped over), etc...so I'd like to get the car painted there. It's all free since the students get practice from it and they do an excellent work from what I hear (I have a friend that works at the school). One guy spent $2300 on paint alone to get his car painted there and all the teacher's cars are in mint condition. All I have to pay for is the paint. 
If not, my dad can always do it...he's done a few in the past.

As for the wheels, they are *NisMo LM GT4*, they cost $2100 US. I agree, they are about the sweetest looking that I've seen thus far on B13's, especially on that green I had. Now for the bad news...No, I don't have them on my car  and they are only made in 18" for Skyline, 350Z, 300ZX, 280/240sx, etc....not for us econo-car drivers. I guess you could put 18"s on a B13...but 205/40/16 is about as low as you really want if you're concerned about speedometer/odometer readings and ride comfort.

"_I think you should remove ur mudflaps and lower the car 1.5 inches or so_."

All in due time. I'd like to have it all now but after going on a few late nite cruises at high speed on all types of roads with a few members of our local Import club, suspension is my first upgrade. I realize 175/70/13" with stock suspension in desperate need of a wheel alignment ain't no rally or Targa car (btw Targa was held where I live this year...). I'll be getting front and back strut tower brace, larger sway bars, 15" steel OEM wheels w/195/50/15 tires. I'll lower the car by the end of next summer I hope, or perhaps spring 04. As for the mud flaps, they're a bit long and a few are cracked off near the bottom due to the amount of snow we get (20' 2 years ago). I won't be removing them entirely but I will probably trim them.

Greg


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

that conversion is startin to grow on me, though i still would rather see a quality set of halos on the car. a one piece design that takes up the sidemarkers as well, sort of like the LINCOLN LS concept, but retaining the stock geometry. anyparts designers listening..................


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Tight work, Bro' . You earned a 10 from me..........


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

se_nismo, it looks cristal clear... i like the tsuru front... it's a 10 for me... i was thinking on doing the upgrade to mine... since my car it's all dark grey y was thinking on a full black grille with tsuru lamps...


----------

